# eBay Star Trek Phaser?????



## Aiki1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone seen this:

Star Trek Phaser w/20mw Green Laser


----------



## Trashman (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Chehalis (Jul 24, 2006)

Why doesn't the beam doesn't go where he's pointing it? Hmmmm...


----------



## Aiki1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah I see what you mean.... you think maybe it's faked?


----------



## Illum (Jul 24, 2006)

Chehalis said:


> Why doesn't the beam doesn't go where he's pointing it? Hmmmm...



I second that! 



Coldsolderjoint said:


> that been looks like it was put in there with a bad photoshop


[Coldsolderjoint did not reply to this post...but this was his response when I instant messanged him the ebay site]


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 24, 2006)

Great, now we'll have some kid aiming it at kids in the neighborhood.... I own lasers, but I don't think they should be made to look like toys whatsover.


----------



## dr_lava (Jul 24, 2006)

The first two are probably not faked, the direction of the beam is consitent and the discoloration of the picture is what you get with non-professional digital cameras at high ISO. I could see a 20mW looking like that with water vapor in the air. The last two don't look right for 20mW. 

All pictures have been processed with Photoshop 7.0. and are 2-second exposures at ISO 200, F2.8.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't know that old-style Type 2 phasers produced a green beam.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 24, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I didn't know that old-style Type 2 phasers produced a green beam.



They had a lot of binning problems with the early type twos. (G)


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 24, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I didn't know that old-style Type 2 phasers produced a green beam.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Yea, but the listing says it's a "modified" phaser.


----------



## Canuke (Jul 25, 2006)

dr_lava said:


> The first two are probably not faked, the direction of the beam is consitent and the discoloration of the picture is what you get with non-professional digital cameras at high ISO. I could see a 20mW looking like that with water vapor in the air. The last two don't look right for 20mW.
> 
> All pictures have been processed with Photoshop 7.0. and are 2-second exposures at ISO 200, F2.8.



There is no doubt that the beams are faked in all of these.

First: in all the shots of the phaser itself, the emitter -- basically stuck on the front nozzle, not even inside the unit  -- the lines of the trim at the back end are clearly parellel with the emitter. In the other pics, except _maybe_ the first one, not so. The spot itself is likely real, but it sure is odd that it doesn't line up. Doesn't bode well for build quality.

Second: the dust in that beam should be SPARKLING LIKE MAD -- you wouldn't get a beam that bright, that smooth but without any blooming from larger dust particles. I don't get results like that from my 200mW Optotrnics handheld, but I get LOTS of sparkles.

--edit: a two second exposure would smear those out, so never mind this one. I just tried a few shots with mine at 2 seconds, and while the dust was visible, it wasn't very pronounced.

Third: a beam lighting up the air that much, even humid air, would be SCREAMING BRIGHT on that white fridge; the spot would be blooming like mad, and would cause lens flares in the camera.

Four: air thick enough with smoke/steam to make a beam like that with 20mW would be quite visibly opaque, enough to not see the other side of the room at all.

FWIW I work in CGI (computer generated imaging) visual effects in Hollywood, and those beams just flat-out look fake.

Edited to add: would like to know how that guy managed to hold that thing for 2 seconds with NO motion blur from his hand whatsoever, in EVERY shot. The camera on a tripod I'll buy, but not his arm.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea I agree some of these pics look faked.I can really tell by the 6th picture from the top.He looks like he's pointing it at the bottom door of the refrigerator but it's hitting the freezer door.Jeez man why do people have to do that for? what a dissapointment


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 25, 2006)

So... are we saying the whole thing is fake, or just the shots fromt he gun? So the beam in the shots are real? I'm just curious. It does look a little bright for a 20mW. It looks a lot like my 100mW that I took a pic of shooting down a hallway. I was amazed at how mine's beam looked in this pic...






Now that I bounce inbetween his pics and mine, his does seem brighter. I'm not using a 2 sec exsposure though either.



but the... green "splash" on my floor is hugh...



His beam has to be real, it is showing on the floor, adn there is a reflection in the door window. Not that these couldn't be doctored, but it is hard to cover ALL of the bases if you are faking something... The last pic with the fridge... the cat at the bottom is looking at something...

My laminate floors look better too. :touche:


----------



## N8YWF (Jul 25, 2006)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> Great, now we'll have some kid aiming it at kids in the neighborhood.... I own lasers, but I don't think they should be made to look like toys whatsover.



I guess people like you shouldn't have kids if you can't bring your kids up properly so that they will stay out of your things. When I grew up. My parents would paddle my butt if I got into their things. :whoopin:

Also us grownups still play with toys. They just get more expensive the older we get. There are lots of grownup kids at Star Trek conventions with toys like this. Also this isn't the first time a laser has been put in a toy phaser. *http://www.starland.com/st/st_laser_pointer.htm*





Chehalis said:


> Why doesn't the beam doesn't go where he's pointing it? Hmmmm...



I noticed that too.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Jul 25, 2006)

Chehalis said:


> Why doesn't the beam doesn't go where he's pointing it? Hmmmm...



..... it`s obvious, the barrel is bent! :laughing: 

i`m suprised none of you lot have come up with an amusing technical question to ask the seller .......


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 25, 2006)

To N8YWF: When did it become OK to just attack another CPFer for their opinion and posting???? It sure takes the fun out of the CPF when replies get nefarious.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2006)

N8YWF said:


>


I recognise this image from the Star Trek: TNG episode "Timescape". :thumbsup:
I also noted that the Romulan's disruptor is not shooting where it is aimed. :sick2: :green: :sick2:


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 25, 2006)

N8YWF and FlashlightPhreak ... please calm down and stop it or take it off the board and don't ruin the thread.
Thank you.
bernhard


----------



## Sigman (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think it's faked - I think it's all real and happening at this very moment! 

Actually I always appreciate getting to view some of ST's most beautiful actresses at anytime!! :thumbsup:

...and BTW - the fellow on the eBay auction shooting the phaser, looks like Adam from Mythbusters a little from that angle. Isn't their background making & modding props for movies? 

Hmmmmmm......:thinking:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I'm sure you were all on the edge of your seats... $370 for a modified Star Trek Phaser...  Makes me wonder what it cost to make it... 8 different people bid on it; guess you need more that 8 customers to start a business huh?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2006)

I would have purchased it if it stayed near $100.00, but I see that it did not. :shakehead:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 30, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I would have purchased it if it stayed near $100.00, but I see that it did not. :shakehead:


 
Maybe $100, probably not, but... maybe. Well, what's a decent 20mW go for, and what does the phaser usually got for? Now that I am thinking, it couldn't have been easy to mount the laser in that thing. It probably was a pain to get the beam to point even close to perfect... I bet if someone here made one that last place it would end up is eBay...


----------



## N8YWF (Jul 31, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I would have purchased it if it stayed near $100.00, but I see that it did not. :shakehead:



I'm sure that you got something to stuff in this. $27.99 or $23.99 isn't too bad. Also gut out a $1 pointer that runs on button cells then stick that in the mini hand phaser. Too bad blue lasers are so expensive because blue would be the correct color. That variable red laser module that you bought would work nice in one of those dust buster looking TNG phasers.

*http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17522

http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=DMC10237&mode=retail
*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a cool looking phaser...they won't be available for several more months though (October 2006).
But I bookmarked the web page if I want it at that time. 

Those TNG phasers emit *ORANGE* nadion beams though; a red laser might not be 100% approprate - though it would not be all that far off.


----------



## wondergimp (Jul 31, 2006)

Perhaps they could cram a HeNe in there for the orange


----------



## Aiki1 (Jul 31, 2006)

There seem to be some on eBay for less, and around the Net for 28 to 30 bucks.... who's going to do a mod???


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 31, 2006)

Aiki1 said:


> There seem to be some on eBay for less, and around the Net for 28 to 30 bucks.... who's going to do a mod???


 
Uh oh... now it begins... Who is the biggest Treky??? I like Star Trek, but not that much. My lasers are for the Floyd. :rock: But I know you Trekys are out there...


----------

